

 My Favorite Liar (Econ prof's lectures include a lie that students must find) - nickb
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2008/02/my-favorite-lia.html

======
aneesh
[referring to the past lecture that had no lies] "Do you remember the first
lecture - how I said that 'every lecture has a lie?'" ... "Well - that was a
lie."

What if THAT was the current lecture's lie? :)

------
ghiotion
I used to work for a small boutique testing/QA shop. They took this approach
with almost all their internal documents. In order to get people to actually
read and absorb new documents and/or presentations, they would deliberately
salt the content with one falsehood. It was a very effective technique.

